# Help w/Eagle FF



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

After storing for the winter and putting back on the boat I'm having trouble with my Eagle Fish Elite 480 FF. When I turn it on I get a message of *GPS Module Not Responding *and I have no GPS functions. Sonar works OK. I've read through the "encyclopedia" that comes with it and don't see any troubleshooting chart. How would I go about troubleshooting?


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

You can do a soft reset and see if that works. You have to hold the top two buttons and the bottom two until it comes on I think it's been a while. That might help if it has an internal antenna or a software problem. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

